# Problem with collet



## Timbo2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I inherited a Rockler router table with a Craftsman router mounted underneath. I'm having trouble with the split shaft collet and the bits. Even when I loosen the nut completely off, I still cannot remove the bit. And when I eventually pull hard enough, the bit and collet both come off with it. I'm kind of a router newbie so I may be missing something. The one time I got everything set and started routing, the bit popped out! Any advice would be appreciated - thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums N/A...

time for a replacement collet and or some serious maintenance...
you being new and all... can we suggest you head over *to this link* for some very useful information...

.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum I would follow Sticks advice sounds like the collet needs maintenance.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds like the collet might have been squeezed with no bit in it but some of Sears older routers were bad for that too. The steel in them may not have been springy enough.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, TImbo...yup...sounds like a new collet is in order...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I know it is hard to do,but I did it long ago ,was give up on the Craftsman routers, get a bosch,you will wonder why you didn't do it sooner.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I believe that in some Craftsman routers the end of the motor shaft is part of the collet. If that is damaged you may be in trouble because the only replaceable part is the nut.

I just checked and it looks like the collet is two parts and available at Sears Parts.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> I know it is hard to do,but I did it long ago ,was give up on the Craftsman routers, get a bosch,you will wonder why you didn't do it sooner.
> Just saying,
> Herb


+1 Herb - my Bosch is a sweet tool. I took the hint and cleaned out my collets with some WD-40 and compressed air. They were fine before but now I don’t worry...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> +1 Herb - my Bosch is a sweet tool. I took the hint and cleaned out my collets with some WD-40 and compressed air. They were fine before but now I don’t worry...


do yourself a favor and throw away the WD...
and don't use it on a collet any more...

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GO WD40...OOPS... I meant Harbor Freight.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> GO WD40...OOPS... I meant Harbor Freight.
> HErb


so you support the Chinese..
this is good to know w/ all that's going 'n all...
we need to watch our backs.. eh..


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> do yourself a favor and throw away the WD...
> and don't use it on a collet any more...
> 
> .


Bosch collets don’t disassemble. Just gotta clean ‘em and blow dry anything out of them. They were still clean - I just got a little bored.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> Bosch collets don’t disassemble. Just gotta clean ‘em and blow dry anything out of them. They were still clean - I just got a little bored.


just don't us WD...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> just don't us WD...


You’re really stuck on this WD thing, Stick, aren’t ya? It’s not an issue with me...

FYI - I spent 4 hours in the shop and made a dovetail box using my Sommerfeld jig and Bosch 1617, etc. Two bit changes. Results were perfect. No problems.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> You’re really stuck on this WD thing, Stick, aren’t ya? It’s not an issue with me...
> 
> FYI - I spent 4 hours in the shop and made a dovetail box using my Sommerfeld jig and Bosch 1617, etc. Two bit changes. Results were perfect. No problems.


just think..
the WD message has now gotten out to the readership...
compliments to for bringing up the subject...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Bstrom said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > just don't us WD...
> ...


So what exactly is the problem with it? Inquiring minds..... well, mine anyway.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> So what exactly is the problem with it? Inquiring minds..... well, mine anyway.


Read the PDF's....


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> ranman said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly is the problem with it? Inquiring minds..... well, mine anyway.
> ...


?? What, MSDS? I use it for suntan lotion, deodorant and it takes glue off my fingers..... and a room deodorizer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> ?? What, MSDS? I use it for suntan lotion, deodorant and it takes glue off my fingers..... and a room deodorizer.


that's fine..
just keep it out of the shop and off of your tools...
no MSDS's posted... see post #9...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Please, I'm dying in here. Does it eat tools, make them grow legs?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> Please, I'm dying in here. Does it eat tools, make them grow legs?


you still haven't read the PDF's...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> ranman said:
> 
> 
> > Please, I'm dying in here. Does it eat tools, make them grow legs?
> ...


What PDF? Who's on first.... Second base. 😄


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> What PDF? Who's on first.... Second base. 😄





Stick486 said:


> that's fine..
> just keep it out of the shop and off of your tools...
> no MSDS's posted... see post #9...


I'll wait...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

It says broken post.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I meant broken image. Four of them all say broken image.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> It says broken post.


did you just you break the internet???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here ya go...
(they opened for me)....

.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

The 1964 one worked, others broken.
Not sure why that is. I see a lot of them on this site.
I'm on an Android. Computer ain't working, so phone is my computer


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> The 1964 one worked, others broken.
> Not sure why that is. I see a lot of them on this site.
> I'm on an Android. Computer ain't working, so phone is my computer


how about a *PDF reader app *for your Android???


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I'll look into that stick. I think I'm able to download PDFs don't know why that doesn't work. It's getting late I'll just have to check on that tomorrow night. Got to got some shut eye.
I really appreciate what you do here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur welcome..
I think it's your phone that won't open the PDF's...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

ranman said:


> So what exactly is the problem with it? Inquiring minds..... well, mine anyway.


It's a nonissue - no one is going to bathe their tools in the stuff and leave them all slippery and wet (or are they?). I use it as a solvent for a lot of things. Use at your own discretion. Just don't tell Stick...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been finding that it works great for dissolving gunk on stuff such as sticky residue from labels and the sticky residue that my Trend blade cleaner leaves. It may work as well as the blade cleaner does at getting pitch off I just haven't had a chance to try it for that yet. I would want more opinions on whether it's hygroscopic or not. A FWW test I saw a few years ago on various rust preventers rated it at around 4th out of about 20 products they tested. It worked better than some that are supposed to be rust preventers and was a lot cheaper. It's preventive effects lasted reasonably well too but it seems to me that's why a few scored better is because they lasted longer. It isn't a lubricant for sure.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

WD doesn't stick around long - evaporates eventually and leaves little if any residue. I wipe off the excess or blow it dry. I like it's solvent action but for saw blade pitch paint thinner, with a nylon or brass brush, and other solvents are much better. I just use what's within reach half the time.

For a dry lube I like their Lithium Grease spray - use it on my DeWalt radial arm saws and TS to keep adjusting mechanisms loose and free. Lasts a good while and sawdust blows off surfaces easily.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I read the myths from WD 40's site. Here's their history.
https://www.wd40.com/history/
I'll check out the links sometime when I take my laptop to town. I can read PDF's with that.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Related to collet issues, I've run into a loose bit roller bearing a few times on my Sommerfeld dovetail jig, which now requires me to check them before use each time. Just another something to keep an eye out for, huh?


----------

